# what happens if you dont cut off dead plant parts?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey guys, my hornwort/anacharis are still not doing well. The stem are not straight and kind just hanging down, and the leaves are brownish in many parts of the plant. My question is if i DO NOT cut off those brown dead parts, will it be bad? because i rather not clog up my filter. So can i just leave the dead/brown leaves alone without causing any harm to the plant itself?

I am dosing with seachem's full line of nutrients per instruction (flourish, flourish n, p, k). So the only reason i can think of is florish excel, was told they will kill your hornwort/anacharis? have stopped using it and did a few 50% water changes. My temperature is at 78F (room temp, summer coming!! ). 

This kind sucks, seeing my plants dying but not able to know why or do anything.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

here are some pics, note the unhealthy/dieing hornwort/anarcharis. And even one anubias nana has its leaves turning yellow  what's going on

my lighting is about 96W on a 36x15x15 tank


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

The dead parts rot or are eaten by scavengers. Trimming dead areas basically tells your plants to get moving as far as growth.


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

Opportunistic algae may begin to appear on the dead plants if they hang around too long.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i was told now that the brownish parts are actually new growth!? that they are not dying?! gotta love the net

can someone please look at my hornwort/anacharis pictures and tell me if they are dying or not? or already dead.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

They look fine to me. Except that one anacharis stem. Been using Excel?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The plants do look fine to me, some parts are brownish maybe as a result of using the Excel. Which like you, I've heard can be detrimental to your particular plants.

The brown parts can be removed since they'll likely not bounce back. As stated above, removing dead and dying plant leaves can spur new growth.

-John N.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Reduce you're light intensity, or get C02. which will bring in new trouble if you have never used it before.
Do some homework.

Read rex's guide.. good place to start.
http://rexgrigg.com/


----------

